# Please visit



## Mr2pudding (Jul 2, 2010)

http://mr2pudding.mybrute.com
http://zenoland.myminicity.com


----------



## Autumn (Jul 2, 2010)

http://forums.dragonflycave.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 2, 2010)

Thread is not relevant to Misc.. Heck, it's barely relevant to advertising. If you want people to click on your minicity or whatever, use your signature instead of posting spammy threads in _any_ forum. Locking momentarily.


----------

